# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Bethesda vẫn kiên quyết giữ bí mật Fallout 4

## machao112

Trong nhiều năm qua, Bethesda là hãng game có truyền thống công bố những tựa game của mình tại lễ trao giải video game VGX (nay đã đổi thành VGA), như The Elder Scroll V: Skyrim vào 2010 là một ví dụ. Tại sự kiện năm nay, người hâm mộ mặc dù không đặt nhiều niềm tin nhưng vẫn rất hy vọng rằng, Bethesda sẽ giới thiệu sản phẩm mới của mình và không gì khác chính là *Fallout 4*.


Dù vậy, trong thông báo mới đây trên Twitter, đại diễn hãng tiếp tục dội một gáo nước lạnh lên cộng đồng fan. Pete Hines - phó chủ tịch Bethesda kiêm phụ trách bộ phận marketing cho biết ngoài việc đến tham dự sự kiện VGA 2014 lần này để ủng hộ cho Machine Games - studio phát triển tựa game FPS The Wolfenstein: The New Order mới ra mắt gần đây trong vai trò ứng cứ viên cho đề cử game bắn súng hay nhất 2014, Bethesda không có kế hoạch giới thiệu bất kì sản phẩm mới nào cả.

Khẳng định rành mạch đồng thời cũng gây nhiều thất vọng của ông Pete Hines.


Trở lại nửa năm trước, thời điểm khi sự kiện E3 đang chuẩn bị diễn ra Bethesda cũng có một thông báo tương tự tới cộng đồng fan hâm mộ *Fallout*, rằng *Fallout 4* chưa thể ra mắt tại hội chợ lớn nhất năm này. Mặc cho có rất nhiều đồn đoán xuất hiện trên internet xoay quanh phiên bản kế tiếp trong dòng game nhập vai lấy bối cảnh hậu tận thế, Bethesda vẫn kiên quyết giữ bí mật trong suốt nhiều năm qua kể từ sau Fallout 3 (2008).


Theo những tin đồn không chính thức, *Fallout 4* sẽ lấy bối cảnh tại Boston, Massachusetts. Một số người khẳng định rằng đã trông thấy đội ngũ nhân viên Bethesda đi tới thành phố này với mục đích thu thập tư liệu. Thực hư ra sao, tiếc rằng chúng ta vẫn chưa có được câu trả lời trong năm 2014 này.
*>> Bethesda: Đừng trông đợi Fallout 4 tại E3 2014*

----------

